# Are we in for more flight disruptions?



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Passengers looking to fly in February could face massive disruption as control tower staff and ground crew have announced they will be striking.


PORTUGAL NEWS REPORTS 
_NAV air traffic controllers and ground operations workers this week announced that they have decided to launch strikes as a form of protesting against the austerity measures and tri-party agreement signed last week.

The NAV Workers’ Committee told Lusa News Agency on Monday that the air controllers’ have been stirred to instigate a partial strike as the unions “will not allow the Government, in an inexplicable fashion, to maintain the company without any strategic orientation or management in place.”

The comments refer to the fact that NAV has been operating without an administration for several months.

Action will commence on 8 February and extend until 12 February and will affect two hours of each working shift. It has been said that this could pose a serious threat to aircraft in Portuguese skies as without the controllers it will not be possible to manage all air traffic entering and exiting Portugal.

In a statement the Workers’ Committee stressed that the NAV “depends solely on the services that it offers and not on the State’s budget”, as the revenue it generates depends on the costs it reports to Eurocontrol.

It has, nonetheless, been subject to the same austerity measures as those imposed on public companies, which is a main bone of contention.

Meanwhile, ground crew are also preparing to strike. In a letter sent to national flag-carrier TAP the Union for Airport Handling Workers (STHA) forewarned that they would not be working any surplus time between 7 February and 31 May.

In a statement sent to newspaper Público, the union explained that it had made the decision “following deep analysis of the socio-economic and union situation in Portugal”, namely regarding the measures inscribed in the State Budget and the changes to the labour law agreed by the government last week.

These factors “constitute a serious problem that particularly challenges TAP employees and society as a whole” the STHA said, adding that the “current government, in a blind and transversal fashion, is not boding anything positive and shows a lack of rigour.”

“TAP is not a branch of the tax department”, the union stressed, accusing the government of penalising the country’s national airline.

Action will take place on holidays, during surplus work periods on weekdays, and during overtime outside normal shifts, the STHA said._


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

This + the tolls just what the tourists need. 

Portugal must have a death wish or they just don't get it!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

European air traffic controllers cause far more disruption especially France


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Air traffic control strikes are a regular happening in France and other countries. As are many of the essential services at airports there. With France being a country that many long distance flights have to fly over the disruption there is far greater than anything will be in Portugal

Tolls are in existence in other countries and are not cheap either.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Cost is not the issue & France's & other country's road toll systems tend to be a bit more visitor friendly. 

France's geographical position means that it can exert significant air traffic problems on numerous nations, at limited personal cost.

Conversely, Portuguese air traffic & ground handling strictures only really impact on travellers to & from Portugal - i.e. the tourist.

Now there are rumours that the Portuguese traffic police are targeting non-Portuguese drivers? True or false, it is the sentiment that matters.

The main point is that France & these other countries don't rely on tourism to the same extent that Portugal does.

I rest my case.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What a load of misinformation, you portray yourself as an i_ interested friend_ to Portugal, yet choose to knock her at every oppurtunity


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Waterdog said:


> Cost is not the issue & France's & other country's road toll systems tend to be a bit more visitor friendly.
> 
> France's geographical position means that it can exert significant air traffic problems on numerous nations, at limited personal cost.
> 
> ...


_*As a matter of interest why did you choose to buy in the Algarve or even Portugal?
*_


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Canoeman. Where is the misinformation? Friend or not of Portugal, I try to identify the true situation to the benefit of all. Your latest has added nothing to the debate!

Siobhan. Can't quite see why France is coming into the debate. As far as I am aware France's financial situation is hardly as precarious as Portugal's & France doesn't rely on foreign money (tourist/expat) to the extent that all of Portugal (not just the Algarve) does.

Thank you for confirming the rumour that The Brigade Fiscal is indeed targeting foreign drivers. I have been advised that circulation tax etc. contravenes EU law? Biting the hand that feeds you is hardly joined up thinking.

I would love Portugal to wise up & turn it back to the super place it was a few years back & hope my observations may generate movement in that direction. 

Denying the facts/truth will achieve nothing.

Finally, matter of fact I haven't bought in Portugal. Until a couple of years ago I was actively thinking about it but given the changing situation am reviewing that decision. That is one of the reasons I am off to Cyprus in a few days time.

My signature rather says it all!


----------



## Surfin USA (Nov 11, 2011)

As one who jets about a bit, I have been following this thread with interest. We all know the French are past masters at visiting grief on others but not normally with any self-cost.

Think Waterdog has a point that the authorities/unions in Portugal have a death wish but not sure that anything we put on this site will have any impact fore or against.

As I plan to sail to the Algarve later this year I am interested in any aspects (tolls/harassing foreign drivers/air travel disruption, rocketing prices) that could affect me so thanks Waterdog for your inputs. I look to others to refute (not rubbish) or endorse (with facts) these views. Accurate information can only be to the common good, especially when one is contemplating a life changing change.

I to was thinking of moving to Portugal but all of these problems could mean I move on further east so will be interested to hear Waterdog's impressions of Cyprus.

A final thought; think I have many of the attitudes of a Little Englander (i.e. happiest within my own culture, with like minded people) but given my background, does this make me a Little Yank?


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Surfin, Anticipate, I will be in Cyprus 'til end of March so will get back to you with a PM. Any particular angles you want me to research? Woof xx xx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Waterdog said:


> Canoeman. Where is the misinformation? Friend or not of Portugal, I try to identify the true situation to the benefit of all. Your latest has added nothing to the debate!
> 
> 
> Denying the facts/truth will achieve nothing.
> ...


_France's geographical position means that it can exert significant air traffic problems on numerous nations, at limited personal cost_

Any air or border strike that French *workers* undertake, have a cost to their country, it is because of their geographical position that they do strike and use that position as leverage to achieve their goals.

_Conversely, Portuguese air traffic & ground handling strictures only really impact on travellers to & from Portugal - i.e. the tourist._

As your only experience of flying to Portugal appears to be Faro, then the effect is far more reaching than "the tourist" as you might realize if you used Lisbon & Porto

_Now there are rumours that the Portuguese traffic police are targeting non-Portuguese drivers? True or false, it is the sentiment that matters._

It's the case that France & Spanish police target foreign motorists, Portugal is little different, and will have periodic campaigns, and why not, equally they target their own nationals all the time.

_The main point is that France & these other countries don't rely on tourism to the same extent that Portugal does.
_

Tourism is as important to France & these other countries just as much as to Portugal, decline in tourism is worldwide and not as a direct result of tolls and strikes.

It's unfortunate that accurate information given on here is often not enough, for certain posters.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Canoeman, thank you for response. Although I do not agree many of your points, I defend to the death your right to your opinions - I trust you will accord me a similar courtesy.

Assumptions are dangerous so I am glad to advise that I have flown into the other airfields you cite but don't see the significance of this point?

Tourism is as important to France - really!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*August*

EasyJet are warning passengers of possible disruption to their flights this week, as airline staff in Portugal are planning industrial action. Ground handling staff at Oporto and Faro airports are threatening strike action on August 15 and 17. EasyJet said it hoped disruption would be minimal (source- Portugal news)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> EasyJet are warning passengers of possible disruption to their flights this week, as airline staff in Portugal are planning industrial action. Ground handling staff at Oporto and Faro airports are threatening strike action on August 15 and 17. EasyJet said it hoped disruption would be minimal (source- Portugal news)




Here we go again! According to the CP website they also have 4 Intercity and the Sud Expresso not operating on 15th.


----------

